# .270 w/scope around $700?



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I hunt with a Browning .308 but have wanted a .270 as a backup. This would also be something that my fiance could hunt with. I'm pretty well sold on the Vortex Diamondback scope, so this leaves me with around $500-$550 to spend on the rifle. This isn't going to be anything for long range shooting, etc. 95% of the shots taken with this rifle will be 100 yds or less. I've been looking at the Weatherby Vanguard Series 2. They sell for $550. Any other sugggestions? I'm open to suggestions on the scope as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Also considering the Tikka T3 Lite. It's $600 so that's starting to stretch my budget though.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

in your price range, those would be at the top of my list, or close to it. VG2's are known for very good accuracy at your price point.


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hunt with the Tikka T3 Lite and it's a awesome gun for the price very light and the adjustable trigger is awesome. Worth going over $50 and easier to carry for your fiance...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

7MM-08 or 243 both same length as 308 just necked down. velocities near same as 270. 
Catch Remington 700's on sale rite price.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I would look at the Rem SPS. 700 action, tried and true.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Used Rem. 700 in .270. After 30-06, I think they were the second most popular caliber. 

For $600, expect a used one with the typical dings and wear with a 3x9 Redfield or something similar. 

If you like the Weatherby, the Howa version is generally a bit cheaper. Bud's will sell you the SS Howa for around $600.00.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Of course*

Ruger Hawkeye. I bought mine for your price point from CDNN in January and it shoots way better than I do. Savage also makes a good shooting rifle. Of course used rifles should be easy to find too if you keep looking. The Marlin bolt guns seem to shoot well from what I've seen and read. For the most part any modern bolt gun will shoot well enough; it's more a matter of finding the features you/your fiancÃ©e want. Two position safety or three position? On the side or on the ****? Detachable magazine, box magazine, or blind magazine? It's a fun time trying all this stuff.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Not telling you your business*

Why as a "backup"? The reason I ask is, why not another .308 for ammo compatibility? Sounds like you have your mind made up so just asking.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Remington 700 BDL .... shoots **** straight out of the box!!!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Take a good hard look at the Ruger American All Weather. It's twisted right, and all reports have been excellent. I'd get it in 308 since you already have one. 308 does everything a 270 can do, but with a shorter bolt throw....


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Savage 114 American Classic with a Zeiss Conquest 3-9X50 that I ordered for a guy and he backed out due to a lay off. I'm offering it for $1050.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

I second the vote for a Ruger American. Love mine. With the money you save you can put more into a scope.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Vanguard S2 topped with a nice Nikon Prostaff 3x9x40 or 4x12x40 will fall within your budget and be a fantastic rig for years to come. Can't beat it. Solid & very accurate!!!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Went and did some looking this weekend. I think I'm sold on the Vanguard S2. Seems like a good rig for the money. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Gun*

I have a tikka t3 lite with stainless barrel in .270... It has a very very smooth action and is very accurate. They are made by Sako in Finland. Don't think you can beat them for the price. Academy had them for $599. I put a Nikon 4x16x42 monarch on it, works great. In my opinion, Tikka T3 rifles are a very good deal.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

finchinzo said:


> I have a tikka t3 lite with stainless barrel in .270... It has a very very smooth action and is very accurate. They are made by Sako in Finland. Don't think you can beat them for the price. Academy had them for $599. I put a Nikon 4x16x42 monarch on it, works great. In my opinion, Tikka T3 rifles are a very good deal.


^^ Nice suggestion for the price.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

This is what I have and can't put into words how satisfied I am with mine. Browning A-Bolt Medallion II .270... http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ning+035184224+A-Bolt+II+270WIN+26"+Medallion


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The one thing that always put me off about the Vanguard is how many gunsmiths I've seen that have "no vanguards" on their upgrade capability sheet: they'll do any of the "real" weatherby guns, but the Howa version just seems to get left out in the cold. If you ever want to upgrade it, you may very well be out of luck compared to some other guns. If it was me, I'd just get a Remington ADL and go with it: lots you can do there if you ever want to turn it into something better.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> The one thing that always put me off about the Vanguard is how many gunsmiths I've seen that have "no vanguards" on their upgrade capability sheet: they'll do any of the "real" weatherby guns, but the Howa version just seems to get left out in the cold. If you ever want to upgrade it, you may very well be out of luck compared to some other guns. If it was me, I'd just get a Remington ADL and go with it: lots you can do there if you ever want to turn it into something better.


The no Vanguard policy is likely due to the fact that the threads are metric. It's a bit of thing to swap the lathe over to metric, when 99% of everything else that you work on is standard. This is the ONLY reason that I haven't sold all of my rifles and gone to one Accuracy International...my gunsmith won't work on metric threads. Kills me.


----------



## cdc3660 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Rifle*

Palmetto State Armory was having a scratch and dent sale. They had a couple of Remington 700s...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tikka T3 or Rem model 700 are hard to improve on unless you go full custom budget.


----------



## Weldonfox (Oct 26, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a Remington Model 700. I have a Savage Axis that has really surprised me though. I spent a lot of money on my model 700 25-06 to shoot to the best of its abilities getting the barrel floated, trigger job, glass bedded, etc. I got a Savage Axis II Combo package as a throw down gun for a fraction of the cost and it shoots just as well as the rifle a spent so much money on.

Model 700 or Savage are my votes.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I've got a really good looking Remington 700 in stock in 270 with a laminated stock... BDL.... and a Zeiss scope. It's used but in really good shape. It is a hair over your budget at $850 but a lot of gun for the dollar.


----------

